# Working with Headers in Microsoft Works Word Processor



## JeanneB (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can remove the Header and Footer on page 2 of my document, while leaving them on page 1?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Look for a "Different First Page" option in the header/footer properties. I'm not sure how Works handles this, but Word has a check box.


----------



## JeanneB (Oct 16, 2008)

It gives me the option of removing the Header and Footer from the 1st page, but not for other pages.


----------



## JeanneB (Oct 16, 2008)

It gives me the option of removing the Header and Footer from the 1st page, but not for other pages.


----------

